# * feline fatty liver disease *



## pooja (Aug 10, 2005)

my cat india died of it 2 years ago. and now my other cat... bambi has been diagnosed with it. along with anemia. i'm so stressed out. i cant handle another death in my 'family'.

ive learned from the last cat that died that force feeding DOES work. if only i had force fed india before things got any worse. so i just came back from the vet & bambi is on 24 hour observation & he's gettin some tests run through. i cried upon leaving the vet. i feel as if my life is empty... as if my soul had been plucked out.

has anybody ever experienced a death of a cat due to feline fatty liver disease?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I haven't any experience but my cat has a hyperthyroid and hearing about yours reminded me how sad a day it was when it all sunk in. Maybe you could tell us all more about what to look for and what test are being done. My cat does seem to be getting better, but the kidney heart and liver are of big concern. She still lays on the basement floor alot too, and that worries me. Her coat is looking better though, so I am happy about that. Keep us informed and be strong for Bambi.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

pooja,

the information you'll find below has helped many desperately ill cats. I hope it will help your kitty too. 

In addition to receiving care from your regular vet please also find a very good holistic vet as soon as possible and put your kitty under his or her care as well. You need all the professional help you can get with this terrible disease. 
Holistic vets:
http://www.ahvma.org/referral/index.html

Here is the information:

*The Remarkable Milk Thistle*

_By Jean Hofve, DVM_

Milk thistle (Sylibum marianum) is a flowering plant in the Aster family. A native of Europe, it has been used since the time of the Roman emperors as a liver tonic. Milk thistle is one of very few traditionally used herbs that have been widely accepted by conventional science to have significant medical value.

Today we know the active ingredient of milk thistle seed extract as a flavonoid compound called “silymarin.” Most milk thistle extracts available today contain about 80 percent silymarin. Silymarin, which is itself a combination of several other active compounds, has been extensively studied around the world, and has been shown to be safe and effective in treating a variety of liver diseases and other conditions.

*Protector of the Liver*

Silymarin specifically protects the liver against toxins (including some drugs and heavy metals), activates protein synthesis, and stimulates growth of new liver cells to replace those that are dead or damaged. Milk thistle also has strong antioxidant (destroys oxygen free radicals) and anti-inflammatory actions.

The liver performs hundreds of vital functions for the body, but one of its primary duties is to filter the blood coming from the digestive system. The liver is the first line of defense against ingested toxins, and contains dozens of enzymes that work to break down and detoxify harmful substances.

For instance, one of the metabolic by-products of protein digestion is ammonia. Hepatocytes (liver cells) pull ammonia ions from the blood and combine them into a compound called urea, which is then filtered and eliminated by the kidneys. Urea is also a necessary component of the kidneys’ vital filtration system, so the liver produces two important results from the one action.

The liver also produces and stores glycogen (a compact source of energy), manufactures many important proteins, and stores a variety of nutrients, such as copper. It produces bile, a yellowish compound, which is stored in the gall bladder and ultimately secreted into the intestines to facilitate breakdown and absorption of fats. Bile is so valuable to the body that nearly all of it is reabsorbed by the intestines, passed into the blood, and filtered and recycled by the liver.

When the liver is too damaged to perform this function, bile breakdown products – notably one called bilirubin – remain in the bloodstream, causing jaundice (the proper medical term is “icterus”, a yellow discoloration of the skin and mucus membranes) and dark yellow urine.

The liver has a big reserve and a marvelous ability to heal and regenerate itself. The downside is that, because of its large reserve capacity, symptoms of liver disease are not seen until much of the liver is damaged or non-functional. In human medicine, the primary treatment for severe hepatitis, cirrhosis, and other hepatic problems is liver transplantation – not an option for kitties! There are few drugs available to treat even infectious liver diseases, and none that even remotely approach the amazing protective and regenerative abilities of milk thistle extract.

*Most Useful for Cats?*

Because the feline liver is comparatively deficient in detoxifying enzyme pathways common to other mammals, milk thistle may have particular value for cats. Silymarin reaches high levels in the bile and liver (it also reaches significant levels in the lungs, pancreas, prostate, and skin). 

It can be used in the treatment of hepatic lipidosis, chronic hepatitis, cholangitis (inflammation of the bile ducts), and pericholangitis (inflammation of the tissue around the bile ducts). It may be useful in preventing or treating gallstones by thinning the bile. Many cats with inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) have concurrent inflammation of the liver/bile system and the pancreas. This suite of symptoms is called “triaditis”. Because milk thistle’s beneficial actions concentrate on the liver and bile systems, it may also be helpful in cats with IBD.

Milk thistle should be considered as aid to healing after drug therapy, vaccinations, and infections such as feline distemper, as well as a potential adjunct treatment for cancer. Researchers at Case Western University concluded from their work that “silymarin possesses exceptionally high protective effects against tumor promotion...” 
One human study even suggests a role for milk thistle in diabetes mellitus through its normalizing effects on red blood cells.

It may also help prevent diabetic neuropathy, a common complication of the disease that causes degeneration of the nerves controlling the hind limbs, which consequently produces weakness and an abnormal gait.

Milk thistle generally supports the immune system through its powerful antioxidant, free-radical scavenging actions, its ability to preserve the supply of another important antioxidant, glutathione, as well as direct effects on immune cells.

Glutathione, which is stored primarily in the liver, naturally declines over time, and depletion of this protein appears to accelerate the aging process. While it’s not exactly the fountain of youth, milk thistle clearly has wide-ranging positive effects throughout the body. However, before you add this potent herb to your cat’s daily regimen “just in case” it might do some good, it’s important to consider that some herbalists believe milk thistle is best reserved as a treatment for existing disease, rather than being used by itself in a healthy cat.

*Use Caution*

While moderate use of milk thistle is very safe, there is some experimental evidence to suggest that long-term ingestion of very high dosages of milk thistle will eventually suppress liver function.

The standard dosage of milk thistle extracts is based on silymarin content of around 80 percent; most supplements contain anywhere from 50-500 milligrams (175 mg is typical). As with many supplements, it’s probably better to buy a milk thistle derivative rather than a silymarin-only or other fractional supplement, since there may be other compounds found in the whole herb that significantly enhance the effects of what science has decided is the main player.

Because of its excellent safety record and lack of adverse drug interactions, when I’m treating a very sick cat with advanced liver disease, I do not hesitate to use up to 200 mg of milk thistle extract daily. For most feline purposes, however, 1/3 to 1/2 of that dose is more than adequate. (Cats with liver disease typically will not eat, but it’s a simple matter to open up a capsule, mix the appropriate amount of powdered herb with a little blenderized food, Hill’s a/d, or baby food, and syringe-feed it.) Too high a dose can cause an upset tummy, gas, or mild diarrhea; these are easily resolved by giving less. The capsule form is easy to find – any health food store, and even most pharmacies and grocers, will have them in stock.

The herb also comes in a liquid extract, but most human products contain a fair bit of alcohol and may not be quite as safe for kitties as the capsule form. If you prefer a liquid preparation, get one specifically intended for use in animals. 

Animals Apawthecary is a safe, reliable source that’s available through some pet specialty shops and many Internet suppliers such as:
www.petfooddirect.com 
www.petsage.com 

**********************************************************

*MILK THISTLE*

Source of information: Mary L. Wulff-Tilford: Herbs for Pets

*Appearance:* From a distance, milk thistle looks very much like any other thistle: deeply lobed, often spiny leaves; stout, often spiny stems; and large, up to 2 inches wide, white to purple disk flowers, each resembling a miniature artichoke (another thistle). Closer inspection of milk thistle reveals a weblike pattern on the surfaces of the leaves, a characteristic that sets it apart from its many cousins. Milk thistle may grow to 7 feet tall.

*Habitat and range*: A native of the Mediterranean region of Europe, milk thistle has become naturalized in many portions of North America. In many areas it has earned the reputation of being an invasive weed. Milk thistle is cultivated throughout much of the world for its medicinal seeds.

*Cycle and bloom season:* An annual or biennial that blooms June through July.

*Parts used*: Ripe seeds.

*Primary medicinal activities*: Protects and strengthens the liver.

*Strongest affinities*: Liver

*Preparation*: Alcohol tincture or a standardized powder extract (usually contained in gel capsules.) A high concentration of alcohol is required to extract the active constituents from the ground seeds. Be skeptical of milk thistle tincture products whose labels claim low or no alcohol.

*Common uses*: Milk thistle has a long ethnobotanical history that gives it stature as much more than a liver herb. It has been used to treat everything from cancer to poor milk production in nursing mothers, but it is most effective in protecting and regenerating the liver.

Most of milk thistle's usefulness can be attributed to its silymarin constituent. Dozens of studies have confirmed that silymarin and its related compounds support and protect the liver during crisis by accelerating the rate of protein synthesis and stimulating production of new cells to replace damaged ones. These compounds work as powerful antioxidants and strengthen liver cell resistance to toxic compounds, while at the same time stimulating cellular reproduction. Much of what we know about these activities stems from a discovery that silymarin can be used to antidote amanita (death cap) mushroom poisoning. When intravenous silymarin is administered within twenty-four to forty-eight hours of ingestion, toxic compounds that would normally destroy liver cells are prevented from penetrating the cell walls, and liver damage is greatly minimized.

Scientific research has also confirmed that milk thistle protects the liver from the harmful effects of various other toxins. Specifically, milk thistle protects an animal's liver during a toxicity-related crisis (such as exposure to toxic chemicals or potentially harmful drug therapies) and helps the animal through a liver damage disease crisis. It can be used in dogs, cats, horses, goats, ferrets, and rodents to aid in liver or kidney damage, hepatitis, jaundice, leptospirosis, and parvovirus recovery. Milk thistle may prove helpful for treating liver tumors, cancers, and skin problems that are secondary to liver disease. Animals who have been on allopathic drugs, heartworm medication, dewormers, vaccinations, anticonvulsive drugs, or chemotherapy might benefit from this herb as well. Milk thistle can also help block the potential liver damaging effects of anesthesia and is often used both before and after surgery in Germany. Medical and biological studies support its use in reducing the toxic effect of heavy metals if administered soon enough.

Despite much of the publicity that has been generated about this "wonder herb", milk thistle should not be used as a daily food supplement. Milk thistle is a medicine that is best reserved for situations where the liver is already under abnormal stress. When used is absence of preexisting stress, milk thistle probably won't do any harm, but on the other hand it might cause digestive disorders or it might impair other body-cleansing functions of the liver. Many herbalists believe that it can actually slow the metabolic functions of a healthy liver. In any case, milk thistle is unnecessary unless there is a real and present need, and its use as dietary supplement constitutes waste.

Alcohol tinctures are the best for administering milk thistle because they allow quick and complete absorption of silymarin into the body. But in cases where severe liver damage might be compounded by alcohol, or in animals with alcohol hypersensitivity, a standardized powder extract (formulated to contain 60-80 percent silymarin) might be a better choice. In cases where stress upon the liver is suspected but not yet serious, the alcohol extract can be administered at a starting dose of ¼ teaspoon (1 milliliter) per 20 pounds of the animal's body weight. Before feeding it to your animal, dilute each dose with equal amount or more of water to make the tincture more palatable and to minimize the astringency and burning sensation of the alcohol. The tincture can then be added to the animal's food. In any suspected case of liver disease, a holistic veterinarian should be consulted before proceeding with the use of milk thistle or any other herb. 

*Availability*: Available in various formulations through herb retailers.

*Propagation and harvest*: Milk thistle is easy to grow, but the small yield of seeds per plant makes cultivation a pointless endeavor unless you own a farm rather than just a garden. Harvesting must be done when the seeds are completely ripe and dry but before they leave the plant with a gust of wind. In other words, leave the task to the people who farm it.

*Alternatives and adjuncts*: Licorice is another excellent liver-repairing herb that possesses a broader spectrum of medicinal activities than milk thistle. For mild to moderate liver disorders that are believed to be toxicity related and that are signified by chronic constipation, indigestion, or skin problems, milk thistle can be combined with dandelion, burdock, yellow dock, red clover, Oregon grape, or turmeric.

*Cautions and comments*: Avoid using milk thistle during pregnancy. This herb may alter liver enzymes. Unless there is an ongoing stress, using milk thistle, or standardized Sylibum, may actually result in depressed liver function. In studies that involve giving laboratory animals high doses of silymarin over long periods, the animals display no toxicity.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

ouch, I just lost Jazzy in May due to this illness. 

I did force feed her through a tube for about 5 weeks, and despite my best efforts and $$$, I finally had to put her to sleep. It's really hard to do the force feeding. You have to feed them through a tube 3-4x a day, and that means in the morning, afternoon, and night. So if you work and have noone home, it's very hard. My family helped out, and it was hard on us all. However, I wanted to try everything for my Jazzy, so I did, but she did not make it regardless 

It's a tough road, and you'll have some tough decision.... having them put a tube in for force feeding isn't cheap. However, you may feel that you need to do all you can, but then again, that doesn't guarantee they'll make it.... and you may choose to put her to sleep earlier. It's your decision, and it's an awful one, and I feel for you 

I think it just depends on the cat, how progressed the disease is, and maybe God's will.

Good luck... I hope it all turns out okay.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I have heard milk thirstle does work.


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm really sorry you're going through this...I can relate, unfortunately.

We lost a cat to liver disease. At first, our vet thought it was fatty liver and informed us we stood an excellent chance of saving him if we could get him to eat again. We force fed him for a few days until he refused to cooperate. We offered him tuna, steak, baby food, chicken...we tried everything for three weeks as he withered away. We made the decision to save him from a life of indignity and sent him across the bridge. His ashes rest in a nice container that serves as our formal dining table center piece.

Reviving your cat's interest in eating is key. What have you tried so far?


----------



## pooja (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks for all the warmth & advice u've all been giving me. yes... i am force feeding him. its hard. sometimes i feel as if i'm torturing him. i hand feed him & open his jaw up & shove wet food down his throat. but yes... when ur gone 9 hours a day to work, u cant always be on top of it. 

i also wish i had pet insurance for all of this. the vet bills are astronomical. and bambi has a list of ailments. he's also got bile growth obstructing his liver in which he'll get surgery for. i pray. and i cry. ive had this cat for 12 years. people have come & gone in my life but bambi has always been there. i feel so helpless. 

milk thistle. ill do that. i know its stupid to say this but if he ever died... i'm serious... id really kill myself, or get badly harmed trying to.


----------



## pooja (Aug 10, 2005)

jazzo said:


> ouch, I just lost Jazzy in May due to this illness.
> 
> I did force feed her through a tube for about 5 weeks, and despite my best efforts and $$$, I finally had to put her to sleep. It's really hard to do the force feeding. You have to feed them through a tube 3-4x a day, and that means in the morning, afternoon, and night. So if you work and have noone home, it's very hard. My family helped out, and it was hard on us all. However, I wanted to try everything for my Jazzy, so I did, but she did not make it regardless
> 
> ...


*sigh*

jeeez... im cryin just reading ur story. it really doesnt seem fair. but i know what u mean. my other cat who died from this... india, she was fully suffering till the bitter end. until she just died. just the thought of her in pain kills me. in retorspect, i think putting her to sleep would have been humane compared to having tubes punched a hole in her throat. that feeding tube... it was like a last chance but it didnt work. when u start using feeding tubes, then its too late.

but vets... they never tell u how bad it gets. u just have to figure it out urself.

this is SO sad.


----------



## pooja (Aug 10, 2005)

xilt said:


> I'm really sorry you're going through this...I can relate, unfortunately.
> 
> We lost a cat to liver disease. At first, our vet thought it was fatty liver and informed us we stood an excellent chance of saving him if we could get him to eat again. We force fed him for a few days until he refused to cooperate. We offered him tuna, steak, baby food, chicken...we tried everything for three weeks as he withered away. We made the decision to save him from a life of indignity and sent him across the bridge. His ashes rest in a nice container that serves as our formal dining table center piece.
> 
> *Reviving your cat's interest in eating is key. What have you tried so far?*


hand feeding every hour. i just wish i did it weeks earlier.


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

pooja: you can only do your best, that's it, and there's no reason to punish yourself for what you should or could have done. What's most important is that your cat lives a life of dignity, and that you take good care of yourself no matter how this unfortunate situation ends up. Your cat needs you now more than ever, and the best way you can help is to first take care of yourself.


----------



## pooja (Aug 10, 2005)

xilt said:


> pooja: you can only do your best, that's it, and there's no reason to punish yourself for what you should or could have done. *What's most important is that your cat lives a life of dignity, and that you take good care of yourself no matter how this unfortunate situation ends up. Your cat needs you now more than ever, and the best way you can help is to first take care of yourself.*


thanx, xilt. ill be there for him no matter what. uve given me some sage advice. 

i'm so glad this forum exists. i REALLY am. k... i gotta stop gettin into tears here. lolz!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

pooja said:


> hand feeding every hour. i just wish i did it weeks earlier.


pooja, please don't beat yourself up... however, I know how you feel.

By the time I brought Jazzy to the vet, it was weeks after she starting acting funny.... but I thought she was just tired and maybe had a cold or something, and I had no idea about hepatic lipidosis  I did not know at the time that cats can get that sick from just eating small amounts.

I often wonder too if I took her in when I first noticed her not eating, if it would have saved her... I just don't know. ... but we do what we can, and that's all we can do.

I'm so sorry about your kitty, I know how awful it is  I think you will know when it's time, if you want to continue or put her down. I was starting to see progress in Jazzy about the 5th week, then boom, she just declined.

So I'm here for you, and I understand, so please know you have a friend who knows exactly what you are going through. We love them and give them a good life, and in the end they know that... and I think that's all that matters... is that we take these little critters in, and give them the best life ever. Which I know you've done for you cat 

Hang in there, and keep up posted.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I know the feelings get tough when you think you giong to lose your little buddy, but don't go to extremes. 41 year old man I work with just commited suicide over back problems, and I am so dissapointed. He was doing fine we thought he just had another episode and would be back to work shortly. On the saturday after a week off his brother found him dead. Got to be heart breaking for the whole family. You probally didn't mean those thing, I just would like to be sure, as my friend never gave any hint. I drive by his house everyday and now wonder if I would have only stopped to see him, could it had made a difference.

I also think that over booked shelters would welcome a caretaker for one of their guest. Cats just don't have the life expectancy we do so we all going to have to accept that and care for them the best we can.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Cat Daddy said:


> I know the feelings get tough when you think you giong to lose your little buddy, but don't go to extremes. 41 year old man I work with just commited suicide over back problems, and I am so dissapointed. He was doing fine we thought he just had another episode and would be back to work shortly. On the saturday after a week off his brother found him dead. Got to be heart breaking for the whole family. You probally didn't mean those thing, I just would like to be sure, as my friend never gave any hint. I drive by his house everyday and now wonder if I would have only stopped to see him, could it had made a difference.
> 
> I also think that over booked shelters would welcome a caretaker for one of their guest. Cats just don't have the life expectancy we do so we all going to have to accept that and care for them the best we can.


wow, I didn't even read that part... pooja, I too hope you were not serious.

I had a brother who committed suicide, and let me tell you, the pain you leave behind for your survivors, is probably worse than what you are feeling. You have no idea what you leave them with when you choose to die. What they go through is awful. So if you are serious about that, pleaee go get help. If you are suicidal, you need to get help, or you need to tell someone.


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

pooja: No sweat, really - just please keep us posted when you can spare a moment - I share your tears and sorrow as I too have been through this (as you have before). I know you will do your very best and I thank you for doing so. Our cats are so fortunate to have us to care for them, love them, and be with them as they face some of their darkest moments (ours too). Again, please know I am thinking about you and Bambi, and I have no doubt others are also.


----------



## pooja (Aug 10, 2005)

hi guys. yeah he died. there was nothing i could do. one night he went into seizures so we rushed him to the pet hospital & then everything went downhill from there. he'd be normal one day & the next he'd be listless & misreable. the saddest part was he kept purring. 

like he knew he was gona die & was just trying to comfort me. i'm not really over it u know. there are times when im just thinking about him. he was my baby u know. k... ill stop. its tough. i dunno... id like to think theres some sort of afterlife where ill see him again.

i havent posted of his death here because it was just unbearable for me. i swear if i didnt have a day job to keep me occupied then id be suicidal.


----------



## faylc (Oct 4, 2003)

*sorry*

pooja, I'm sorry about Bambi. 

My cat, BB, had gone through similar stages 3 years ago. He was an indoor cat but he loved going out to the backyard for a walk occasionally. On the day he passed away, he was pretty sick like Bambi but he still wanted to go outside since it was a sunny day. So I accompany but as he was sitting on the grass, he slowly stood up and tried to walk away from the sun, then he collapsed. I picked him up immediately and he put his head on my shoulder with his last breathe, sort of like saying "bye bye I gotta go first." That broke my heart...


----------

